# Texas torts



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 5, 2010)

My Texas tortoises are out and about today. I love to see them cruising the yard. Is there anyone else on this forum that keeps Texas tortoises? If so, how many do you have and where do you live?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2010)

I have an adult female that came in as a "found" tortoise last summer. I'd like to keep her, since I couldn't find her owner, however, she is a real escape artist. She's still hibernating right now. I had her since July and every day I had to go out there and fill in a hole under the fence and block that spot with bricks. She's the first and only tortoise I've ever had that digs under the fence to escape.

I also have 6 hatchlings that were given to me last autumn. I'm leaning towards keeping a couple of them too, but they're in the adoption pool.

(Central California)


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have two females and an old male. One of the females lays eggs every year, but they're not fertile. My male doesn't seem the least bit interested in the girls. Do they lose their interest as they grow older?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2010)

Not usually. I've seen quite a few CDT males that are not good breeders, though. Sometimes they need another male so they can fight and get their testosterone flowing.


----------



## -EJ (Mar 5, 2010)

Have you asked all the people in the valley who have Texas tortoises if they are missing one... yes... I know it is a short list.



emysemys said:


> I have an adult female that came in as a "found" tortoise last summer. I'd like to keep her, since I couldn't find her owner, however, she is a real escape artist. She's still hibernating right now. I had her since July and every day I had to go out there and fill in a hole under the fence and block that spot with bricks. She's the first and only tortoise I've ever had that digs under the fence to escape.
> 
> I also have 6 hatchlings that were given to me last autumn. I'm leaning towards keeping a couple of them too, but they're in the adoption pool.
> 
> (Central California)


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2010)

I advertised for "found tortoise" in the local newspaper and ran the ad for 7 days. Many responses, but not the right one.


----------



## -EJ (Mar 5, 2010)

That wasn't my direction... I guessing you know where I'm gong with this. I can't think of her name but she did promise me Texas tortoise babies... 

Give it a little thought... how many keepers have Texas Tortoiseeesin CA?



emysemys said:


> I advertised for "found tortoise" in the local newspaper and ran the ad for 7 days. Many responses, but not the right one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2010)

No, the tortoise doesn't come from Diana. Her adult tortoises still have the coloration of the babies, you know...that dark brown surrounding a lighter brown in the center of the scutes? While this female is a gray color like the desert tortoises. Plus she looks wild caught.


----------



## -EJ (Mar 5, 2010)

interesting...Have you contacted Diana?



emysemys said:


> No, the tortoise doesn't come from Diana. Her adult tortoises still have the coloration of the babies, you know...that dark brown surrounding a lighter brown in the center of the scutes? While this female is a gray color like the desert tortoises. Plus she looks wild caught.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes. She's head-starting a Texas baby for me.


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't mess with texas!


----------



## Shelly (Mar 5, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Not usually. I've seen quite a few CDT males that are not good breeders,



I have one of those. He tries and tries, but has tortoise ED for sure. After 10 years of trying with a willing female, no luck. I am hoping my 10 year old male will soon fill the void (so to speak).


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 6, 2010)

If she's that color Yvonne, she may be a hybrid.

Danny


----------



## -EJ (Mar 6, 2010)

compare it with a photo of a Chaco... or post a photo of it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I interrupted her winter nap to get a picture for you. I didn't want to disturb her too much, so I only took one shot. She's 8" SCL. Do you think maybe she's just a very small agassizii?


----------



## -EJ (Mar 6, 2010)

Definately not a chaco.

Diane produced quite a few over the years. Could it be one of her offspring that she had given to someone?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2010)

No, I doubt it. She's just too worn and scraped to be CB.


----------



## -EJ (Mar 6, 2010)

I believe that it is most likely captive raised. The growth pattern is too uneven to be a wild caught animal.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like a hybrid to me Yvonne. You'll have to get more pictures when she's up though to be sure. Being a hybrid would make her CB.

Danny


----------

